# Trapping update; good news



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Just left 2 kitties at the vet to s/n and more    One is Clovis, the other I don't know who she is_I'll know tomorrow when I feed their siblings and these are missing.
It was 'impulsive trapping' really..I realize it should be done more carefully but since they might start breeding anytime (or breed the alpha female Nerina) can't afford to wait much longer.
Still 6 others and Nerina to go..I hope the latter brings her kittens over to the dish soon..no way I can get to them in that basement..
Anyways, please partake of my good news, a big thank-you to all and thank-you Cameocat for starting the ball rolling :wink:


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Trapping Update; Good News*

rosalie, It was great to hear your good news! I wish you good luck in catching the others. Please keep us posted. Our new kitty is doing fine. I let her walk around in the back porch for most of the day. She loves to sit in the windows and watch the birds. I am calling the vet today to make her appointment. I was hoping I would have her sibling by now so that I could take them both together. I really do not want to wait much longer. She jumps on the window that faces my kitchen and she sits there watching us as if to say well let me in ! She curls on on my lap and purrs like crazy! And boy does she ever like to play! Once again good luck in your trapping the others. I hope I will have some more good news to share real soon!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Thank-you Cameocat! It seems Clovis did OK but don't know about the tests (I assume he's fine b/c we haven't heard from the vet and they would call if there's something negative) His sister Margrit is getting spayed today..
Nerina does brings her kittens, 1 black & his sibling is a tabby marmalade, don't know where he got those markings from, so cute! Until now there have been only black, at most a white belly/loincloth and classic tabbies..(I feel terrible talking like this b/c of course I don't want them to breed but y'know what I mean..a different color is a surprise :wink: ) Both are cute for sure.
The bads news are they keep running under another old house with their mother (came out of a basement to hide in another.grrr) at least this house is occupied and I can ask the owners to help me "flushing them out"..ah-well that is how it goes..
Sounds like your new kitty is feeling at home   , I love it when they sit on a window and look at you! They look so interested in whatever you're doing..I hope you can get his sibling soon and we both have more good news to report!


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

*Trapping Update;Good News*

I called the vet and Chessie ( our new baby kitty) goes for her checkup on Tuesday morning. I pray that everything will be alright. She looks and acts so healthy. I really hope things go well when she can be introduced to my other cat. Cuddles is 17 now and pretty much feels she is the boss. Chessie was in the back porch looking through the kitchen window and Cuddles saw her. Boy did she ever get strange! She growled and hissed like I have never heard before. Chessie seemed fine with seeing her but I guess that is because she is used to be around the other cats and Cuddles isn't. I know it will take time but I sure hope that in time Cuddles will be happy to have her as a new buddy. Well, wish me luck! How is your trapping going ?I do not have any more good news to report yet. Keep me posted on your trapping and good luck!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

We'll pick up Margrit from the vet the same day that you take Chessie!..I think it might be sometime before Cuddles warms up to Chessie but it's good that the baby doesn't care. Or Cuddles might get really offended and then who knows when they'll along.
Now she's saying "this is my house, y'hear". When she realizes baby is no threat they'll be friends.
I've had very good luck so far with introducing but you never know...
As for us, we brought Clovis_whom the vet named "wildcat II" b/c I didn't know who the 2 captured cats were_ and guess what.. I guess he didn't vaccinate them..at least it doesn't say in the paperwork they gave me. 
I'll find out tomorrow. Meanwhile Clovis rests in his recovery cage, he's doing fine, sleeping alot and meowing a little..I sat with him reading aloud a metal trade mag (he's at a storeroom)b/c he would yowl when left alone


----------



## Cameocat (Sep 8, 2004)

rosalie, I really hope that Cuddles and Chessie's meeting goes well. Cuddles is declawed in the front so that might help out alittle. She really is just a big baby but I still worry because even cats can be very protective. Chesssie is so small compared to my Cuddles. I hope everything goes well for yourMargrit. I am glad to hear that Clovis is resting and doing fine. I think thats pretty cute how you read to him. Its funny because sometimes it seems like we are taking care of real babies. Well, they are part of the family, right? When I hold Chessie she snuggles her head under my neck. It reminds me of when I used to rock my son to sleep. He is now 16 years old but sometimes it feels like it was just yesterday. I still hold my Cuddles like that sometimes and she still likes it just like she was a kitten all over again. I guess they never really out grow that kind of thing. I know that I won't.


----------

